# D850 marketing materials leaked



## ahsanford (Aug 11, 2017)

Here we go:

https://nikonrumors.com/2017/08/11/translation-of-the-leaked-nikon-d850-slides.aspx/#more-114692

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 11, 2017)

Rough translation:

- 45.75M
- 9 fps * MB-D18 + EN-EN18a
- 8K timelapse
- 4K movie
- ISO 64-25600
- 3.2" 2.36M vari-angle touch screen
- 153 AF system
- 45M quiet shooting mode
- 0.75x OVF magnification
- 180,000 RGB sensor

So 45 MP x 9 fps X D5 AF it indeed appears to be it, but those SKUs after 9 fps above imply the grip may be needed to pull that off.

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 11, 2017)

Yowza -- onboard and automated focus-stacking?

Focus adjusting system could offer you deeply stacked* picture
* require software from other companies
*- Camera will continuously take the nearest focus to infinite focus* (<-- ahsanford emphasis)
- Max nomber of photos: 300 photos
- Focus distance interval could be customized (10 steps)
- Shutter release could be customized (0 to 30 sec)
- Continuous shooting around 5 fps
- Suitable for shooting jewelry, specimen and landscape

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 11, 2017)

7 fps in general, 9 fps with the grip.

Wow, that 45 x 9 fps is full 14 bit RAW. Wow. That is nearly twice the throughput of the 5D4.

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 11, 2017)

Very tiny spot metering now offered. Wonder how accurate it is.

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 11, 2017)

Wow. This is an epic leak. Tons of info.

Other stuff:

* wireless flash control is not onboard, they still point you to their separate transmitter
* responsible ISO limits have been restored (a return to sanity after the nonsense of the D5/D500) 
* backlit keys (expected)
* new quiet shooting mode which appears to be 100% liveview based -- now at 6 fps (an improvement for them)
* tilty-flippy touchscreen (expected)
* some form of electronic shutter in conjunction with the mechanical one exists, I don't see the fine print on that yet

Check it out. Biggest news is the res / fps / throughput was not a rumor -- it is very real -- and the built in focus stacking could be a godsend to product folks.

But the res X fps bit cannot be overstated. This rig would seem to be aimed at the 5DS rigs _and_ the 5D4.

- A


----------



## Ryananthony (Aug 11, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> Very tiny spot metering now offered. Wonder how accurate it is.
> 
> - A



just spot af not metering.


----------



## BeenThere (Aug 11, 2017)

Will be interesting to see the price and if Canon will feel a need to respond in kind.


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 11, 2017)

BeenThere said:


> Will be interesting to see the price and if Canon will feel a need to respond in kind.



Best guess, they'll come in around the 5D4 price. Just a gut feeling. The pitch would be 'you can get a 5D4 for that price, or you can a 5D4 with +15 MP, +2 fps, tilty-flippy, + 90 or so AF points, plus a better silent shutter, plus, plus plus...'

Don't know if it will work, but it's a formidable value proposition.

Only major thing I haven't seen is the 4K fine print. It just says 4K right now -- no info on crop or anything.

- A


----------



## Talys (Aug 11, 2017)

Continuous focus sounds awesome, but implementation will be everything. Eager to see how it actually works!

By the way, sweet leak. Thanks for pointing it out!


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 11, 2017)

Talys said:


> Continuous focus sounds awesome, but implementation will be everything. Eager to see how it actually works!
> 
> By the way, sweet leak. Thanks for pointing it out!



If you are referring to the focus-stacking, 95% of us won't care while 5% of us will be doing a happy dance. I've dabbled with focus-stacking -- it's impressive for product/macro work -- but it's a really PITA to actually do and shoot. Anything that automates that could be gold.

Sorry to be so bullish on this new rig. I'm not buying it of course, but I'm curious/excited to see what a desperate #2/#3 in the market will do with their flagship non-gripped rig. 

I have to say it: not bad, Nikon. Don't eff it up with quality issues or an insane asking price, and this will keep your faithful happy.

- A


----------



## traveller (Aug 11, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> Talys said:
> 
> 
> > Continuous focus sounds awesome, but implementation will be everything. Eager to see how it actually works!
> ...



You don't have to apologise for being bullish, assuming this leak is genuine (and I see no reason to think that it isn't) this is stacking up to be pretty much the last word in DSLRs. To be honest, when this is combined with Nikon's superb new 70-200 f/2.8E, I am very tempted... The 5DS Mk2 best be something very special (stands by for incoming! )


----------



## SecureGSM (Aug 11, 2017)

and semi profile portraits wide open with F1.4 lens, etc.


ahsanford said:


> Yowza -- onboard and automated focus-stacking?
> 
> Focus adjusting system could offer you deeply stacked* picture
> * require software from other companies
> ...


----------



## dak723 (Aug 11, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> Yowza -- onboard and automated focus-stacking?
> 
> Focus adjusting system could offer you deeply stacked* picture
> * require software from other companies
> ...



Sounds like you need 3rd party software (* require software from other companies) to actually create the final image. The camera apparently uses focus bracketing to take the (up to 300) shots.

Olympus has had this feature on their E-M1 for a couple years now, and supposedly (if I read their material correctly) will do the stacking in-camera - but (and it is a big but) only with select lenses. Unfortunately, not any of the lenses that I have, or I could give you a review of how well it works!


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 11, 2017)

dak723 said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > Yowza -- onboard and automated focus-stacking?
> ...



I think that's just their way of saying they don't process the stack of shots _in-camera_. That would be insane to do -- 300 shots?! Ouch.

I know there are 3rd party tools that specialize in stacking, but can't you just run some of the photomerge routines in PS?

- A


----------



## Talys (Aug 11, 2017)

@ashanford - yeah, first cuz stacking and dual iso are two things I'd like to play with, though practically, I don't know that it will be commercially useful. 

45MP, I'm more ambivalent about. A day's work on a 5DSR versus 5D4 convinced me that 50MP is not for me, at least for now. The RAW files are just bigger and slower to process than I have use for. The exception would be bird crops, but the problem is, I am an OVF guy for that sort of thing, and on a 5DSR, the subject is too small in the viewfinder to know what I'm shooting. I still prefer APSC for that if I need the extra reach, even if I could squeeze more megapixels out of the body. 

Of course, a bigger lens would fix that, but I an not rich enough to buy what I'd want, or strong enough to lift it around 

No need to be a apologetic that Nikon seems to be coming out with a neat body; competition I good, and ultimately it will give us all better value, one way or the other!


----------



## Jopa (Aug 11, 2017)

Wow. Very impressive specs, hope it won't have as many fine prints as some Sony cameras. It may also offer the auto-AFMA function, similar to the D500/D5.
Canon should definitely respond with a 5dsr 2 or I'm jumping the ship. Just kidding


----------



## LonelyBoy (Aug 11, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> BeenThere said:
> 
> 
> > Will be interesting to see the price and if Canon will feel a need to respond in kind.
> ...



I wouldn't cry if it causes the 5D4 price to get slashed...


----------



## dak723 (Aug 11, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> dak723 said:
> 
> 
> > ahsanford said:
> ...



Yes, just checking the Olympus photo stacking - I believe the in-camera photo stacking is limited to 8 images. Their photo bracketing does up to 999 shots.

So, already, Nikon is WAY behind... ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Larsskv (Aug 11, 2017)

Nikon seems to go all in with this one!

What I envy the Nikon shooters for is first and foremost the 0,75X viewfinder. That is almost 1DX size, and noticeably larger than the 5D's at 0,72X. I hope Canon will increase their viewfinder sizes in the future.


----------



## IglooEater (Aug 11, 2017)

Very impressive! As usual, you need to get the $300 grip to use the max frame rate. I think a lot of people will be happy on this one. It will also provide a strong value proposition in the form of used D800's. 

I'm less and less sure this is actually a leak, in the truest form, as Nikon seems to "leak" things deliberately to generate hype.


----------



## OSOK (Aug 12, 2017)

Looks like after Nikon's shake-up, they are rebounding with a big winner. This camera will be a 5D series killer. Making the 5D4 and 5DSR obsolete. Speed, AF, megapixels, dynamic range. Everything. Says 9fps, but that's with grip and is that CROP mode or FF 9fps? Either way, if it is crop they just killed their own D500 with it as it will be about the same MP, but maybe not as good ISO. If it is FF, then wow that's a big jump.

UHS-II support is very nice too. 

I expect this camera to cost more than the 5D4. It has serious specs and will likely command a high price. I'm thinking this will be $3,995 ... It's going to have to be high enough to recoup some of the lost revenue from users who won't buy a D500 since this is a do-all body. 9fps FF can't come cheap. This prices it high enough, but low enough to capture Nikon users who didn't buy the D5.

With 9fps in some capacity on a D850, makes me wonder what the D750 successor will pack. 10, 11, 12 fps? It's possible. While I have no data, I suspect the D5 wasn't such a big hit. And maybe Nikon is surrendering a little bit in the sports realm and is bringing more speed and AF to their mid-level cameras. They don't seem to be doing to well following Canon's model of market segmentation. This is a smart move. They will never match Canon's big whites and CPS for the big dogs. Same for Sony. They should move to attack the semi-pro market where Canon is soft on specs.


----------



## snoke (Aug 12, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> - 0.75x OVF magnification



Better OVF!

Canon 5D have 0.71 OVF 

1DX Mark II OVF 0.76. Close.



ahsanford said:


> So 45 MP x 9 fps X D5 AF it indeed appears to be it, but those SKUs after 9 fps above imply the grip may be needed to pull that off.



This normal Nikon. Body alone low power, less FPS. Think upgrade. Buy D850, get 7fps. Want 9fps? Buy extra grip, don't wait 5 year for new camera. For pro, want grip ergonomic reason and upgrade immediate. Strategy.

If Canon tell you 5DIII is 5 fps but 5DIII + grip is 7 fps, it ok? People want faster pay more for it. Seem fair?


Anyone use mRAW? Or sRAW? Raw file less pixels?



traveller said:


> The 5DS Mk2 best be something very special (stands by for incoming! )



5Ds Mk2... "r" version or no?
New sensor, yes, with ADC.
More MP, yes.
More FPS, maybe. More MP is challenge to fps.
Flip screen? Maybe.
But Canon do focus stack? Can't believe it. Not Canon way.
1DX Mark II focus? Not Canon way but people want.
4K? Cripple mode. Guess. Resolution wrong for native. 46MP better.
Direct print button better chance than lots new features.


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 12, 2017)

OSOK said:


> Looks like after Nikon's shake-up, they are rebounding with a big winner.



You do realize that this camera has probably been in development for a couple years, right? The _pre_-Nikon re-org and management team created this camera.

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 12, 2017)

OSOK said:


> Says 9fps, but that's with grip and is that CROP mode or FF 9fps?



If I read things correctly, it's FF 7 fps without the grip and FF 9 fps with the grip -- at full 14 bit RAW to boot. Impressive stuff.

- A


----------



## Talys (Aug 12, 2017)

snoke said:


> If Canon tell you 5DIII is 5 fps but 5DIII + grip is 7 fps, it ok? People want faster pay more for it. Seem fair?



I own grips for nearly all my bodies, so it's not really the price issue, but I'm not really fond of the extra weight. My main reason to use one is to shoot portrait.

But, meh. I'm just fine with 7fps.


----------



## Mancubus (Aug 12, 2017)

BeenThere said:


> Will be interesting to see the price and if Canon will feel a need to respond in kind.



Canon's response will come in 2021 with the 5D Mark V.

It will have:
- 40mp (wow! almost as much as the A7R II)
- A freaking strong AA filter that in order to prevent moire will trash all sharpness
- I can't say the main slot, but the second will be a SD (of course, no UHS-II)
- An improved DR of 13.9 (as good as a 2013 Nikon D5200!)
- Some new super technology as the dual pixel RAW that will create huge files that allow you to improve basically nothing
- A 4k 60fps with a major drawback (some messed up codec and/or a hideous crop factor) that will make it useless
- a few grams lighter, battery will last a few shots more

Everyone will rage about it, but in the end we will have to shut up and accept it, because we're either fanboys or got so much glass it would cost too much to bother changing.


----------



## canon1dxman (Aug 12, 2017)

7fps suggested but 6 fps with autofocus was what I saw on another site.

Clifton Cameras in UK already emailed with £3499 price estimate.


----------



## BeenThere (Aug 12, 2017)

Next up for Canon in FF will be the 5Ds(r)2 in maybe a year. I am hoping that some of the features from this 850 Swiss Army Knife make their way into that model. Also hoping Canon doesn't chase megapixels into the stratosphere with this model, making it impractical for my use, and limiting possible fps. There is nothing here that Canon could not do as well or better if their marketing people got behind it. Perhaps time for a culture shift with one line of cameras.


----------



## SecureGSM (Aug 12, 2017)

Yep, whatch out for that controlled Canon 5DsR II specs leak over one or multiple rumour sites in coming days or weeks. Masters must keep folks in control. Line, hook and sinker .... 



Jopa said:


> Wow. Very impressive specs, hope it won't have as many fine prints as some Sony cameras. It may also offer the auto-AFMA function, similar to the D500/D5.
> Canon should definitely respond with a 5dsr 2 or I'm jumping the ship. Just kidding


----------



## BillB (Aug 12, 2017)

LonelyBoy said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > BeenThere said:
> ...



Nikon has to find a price point that is low enough to generate sales and high enough to recover costs. In the past they have sometimes announced a higher end price and then almost immediately announced a sale that effectively established a lower price point. For Nikon, cost control may well be a big issue. Also, how many D810 and D750 owners are going to upgrade, and how many 5Dsomething owners are going to jump ship (and where else are sales going to come from)?

I am am wondering if Canon will react by dropping the price of the 5DV and at some point replacing the 5DSR with something that would be a more direct competitor with the D850. That might appeal to some unhappy people who passed on the 6DII. (or maybe not)


----------



## snoke (Aug 12, 2017)

BillB said:


> Also, how many D810 and D750 owners are going to upgrade, and how many 5Dsomething owners are going to jump ship (and where else are sales going to come from)?



Maybe Nikon get some Sony users? 

But same question ask for Canon new camera.

D850 big upgrade. Nikon shooter very happy.



> I am am wondering if Canon will react by dropping the price of the 5D*I*V and at some point replacing the 5DSR with something that would be a more direct competitor with the D850.



You miss "I".

5Ds role to have most MP. Canon want be king of MP so have 5Ds. To Canon, D850 not beat 5Ds. New 5Ds after new A7R.



> That might appeal to some unhappy people who passed on the 6DII. (or maybe not)



Wrong buyer.

I want Nikon D850 mirrorless and short flange. Be excellent get adapter and use Canon lens on it.


----------



## 9VIII (Aug 12, 2017)

Someone must have gone horribly, horribly wrong at Nikon Headquarters.

EVERYTHING IS EXPOSED WRONG!!!

Dark trees with no detail, it's like they completely forgot to push the shadows at all.
https://nikonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/Nikon-D850-presentation-slides5.jpg

The back of this guy's head is barely visible, I bet any wedding photographer using that kind of workflow would get fired instantly.
https://nikonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/Nikon-D850-presentation-slides2.jpg

This waterfall scene is FULL of DISGUSTING DARKNESS!!! The person taking that photo was obvioulsy a tourist, probably a child, maybe the shutter button was accidentally bumped so someone at Nikon "thought" this photo didn't need the shadows lifted?
https://nikonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/Nikon-D850-camera-presentation-leaked-13.jpg

This sunset is severely lacking in detail, again, disgusting darkness all over the place...
https://nikonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/Nikon-D850-camera-presentation-leaked-14.jpg

OH FOR F#@% SAKE THIS SUNSET COULD HAVE BEEN TAKEN WITH A 5D!
It's like they just totally "gave up" and stopped caring about proper exposure at all.
https://nikonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/Nikon-D850-camera-presentation-leaked-15.jpg


This could be the biggest disaster in Nikon history, they're about to publish all sorts of marketing material that is utterly nonsensical and quite frankly is completely abusive to their own equipment. I'm surprised no-one died when these photographs were made.
Maybe this is a result of all the radiation? Nikon must be in severe distress and they don't even realise it.

This is a moment of most dire need, for the sake of the future of humanity, to anyone reading this, please contact your government and try to have international aide sent to Nikon IMMEDIATELY!
DON'T DELAY!
If Ninkon is doing this badly at correcting exposures, all of them must be on the verge of DEATH!

NIKON NEEDS YOUR HELP! CALL YOUR GOVERNMENT REPRESENTATIVE NOW!!!


----------



## Aglet (Aug 13, 2017)

dak723 said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > Yowza -- onboard and automated focus-stacking?
> ...



It works pretty well but could be implemented a lot better, mainly by programming specific focus start and end points.
Otherwise it takes some experience / practice but the results are quite good when you nail it and it's very quick.
Oly stacks 8 bracketed images in-camera or can shoot hundreds (?) if you'd like to be stacked in post.


----------



## Aglet (Aug 13, 2017)

snoke said:


> I want Nikon D850 mirrorless and short flange. Be excellent get adapter and use Canon lens on it.



+1
while it looks like a pretty impressive pile of features and spec for a (more gently) mirror-slapping machine I'd like a hi rez, super low noise, low iso (true 25 or even 50) in short-register ML body.

Pretty much everything else (that I can make use of) I already have available in other gear like Pentax and Oly + good old d800.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 13, 2017)

Lets hope that they sell a ton of them and that there are no more recalls. Canon is not going to be worried, their next generation will likely be mirrorless and those cameras will sell well.

Nikon needs to get back into the business at a basic level with good solid cameras that have no gimmicks, and no recalls. Even then, they can be blindsided if a Sony manufactured sensor turns out to have issues like they did a few years back.


----------



## BeenThere (Aug 13, 2017)

8K timelapse 

https://youtu.be/epaRJ3eqKzk


----------



## RayValdez360 (Aug 13, 2017)

Mancubus said:


> BeenThere said:
> 
> 
> > Will be interesting to see the price and if Canon will feel a need to respond in kind.
> ...


 Sounds like Canon. Behind in every spec and crippling things. But of course people will say it sells so it doesnt matter. Persoanlly I want the best quality on a product that works.


----------



## 9VIII (Aug 13, 2017)

RayValdez360 said:


> Mancubus said:
> 
> 
> > BeenThere said:
> ...




1. The D5 and D500 also have less resolution than any other current Nikon sensor, these are Nikon's flagship cameras.
2. The AA filter eliminates Moire in ways that is impossible to do in software, this is still an advantage for many people.
3. Nikon just _removed_ the second card slot from the D7500.
4. DR advancements basically ended at 14 stops, everything is limited to that range (and the D5 is closer to 11 stops, again, Nikon's flagship camera).
5. Yes, Canon is the most innovative company in the industry and they have more new ideas than anyone else.
6. Every 4K implementation on the market is flawed in some way (noisy, cropped, overheating, Sony launched the A9 with no Log profile).

7. Yes, Canon is one of the best examples of constant improvement, other companies may gain a temporary advantage but you can rest assured Canon will always be a market leader in this industry.


All the competition still lags behind Canon in one of the most significant factors: "Ecosystem".
Canon has the best user experience on the market by a wide margin, and the widest compatibility with professional equipment.
"Eventually" Sony or Nikon will catch up, but progress is excessively slow. The term "Snap Bridge" is practically an insult at this point.
Remember when Sony was permanently compressing RAW files? Have you heard that no Fuji camera shoots over 5fps without disabling live view in the viewfinder?
The D850 marketing focuses on their improved touchscreen functionality, but that's a feature Canon had fully implemented on the 70D in 2013!
Oh man the competition is so sllllooowww.
It's like Canon is the only one walking normally and everyone else is just crawling in slow motion because it takes them practically forever to make a modern interface.


----------



## RGF (Aug 14, 2017)

Specs look great. If the camera can match them, Canon will have challenge in their hands


----------



## RGF (Aug 14, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> Rough translation:
> 
> - 45.75M
> - 9 fps * MB-D18 + EN-EN18a
> ...



I remember other bodies (don't ask me which) that had better FPS performance with a grip


----------



## RGF (Aug 14, 2017)

LonelyBoy said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > BeenThere said:
> ...



Already see some softness in 5D4 prices. Additional softness may be around the corner


----------



## RGF (Aug 14, 2017)

BeenThere said:


> 8K timelapse
> 
> https://youtu.be/epaRJ3eqKzk



Shot in Namibia. Well know photographer and wife team.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 14, 2017)

RGF said:


> LonelyBoy said:
> 
> 
> > ahsanford said:
> ...



Yes, its Product Life-Cycle

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Product_life-cycle_management_(marketing)#Product_life_cycle_.28PLC.29

Combined with price skimming

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Price_skimming


----------



## deadwrong (Aug 14, 2017)

9VIII said:


> RayValdez360 said:
> 
> 
> > Mancubus said:
> ...




REALLY ;D BAHAHA , CANON IS BEHIND are you KIDDING ME :


----------



## Mancubus (Aug 14, 2017)

9VIII said:


> RayValdez360 said:
> 
> 
> > Mancubus said:
> ...



1- They are sports/action cameras, same as the 1DX II
2- I'd pick sharpness over a filter that would help me maybe in 0.5% of my photos, and I'm pretty sure most people agree with me - the 5DS low sales in comparison with the 5DSR show this. I wish the 5D4 would have a no filter version, would have already bought one if it did.
3- D7500 is in the 80D single card slot league, D500 is in the 7DII dual card slot league
4- D810 is actually almost at 15, but I agree that they screwed up with the D5
5- Partially agree, Sony has also being very innovative lately with stabilised sensor and creating a mirrorless camera that can actually focus in action shots
6- The main thing for me here is intentionally nerfing of 4K capabilities like the 5d4 has. The 1DX II has a much better codec and a less harmful crop factor

7 and the paragraph below - Yes, I agree. Canon seems a more solid brand despite these things that bug me, and I really can't move to another brand because of that (and the gear that I already own).


----------



## Proscribo (Aug 14, 2017)

Mancubus said:


> 4- *D810 is actually almost at 15*, but I agree that they screwed up with the D5


This is impossible with 14-bit files. 

So yes, it's preetty much halted at 14 stops for now, maybe we'll start to see 16 bit raw files at some point?


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 14, 2017)

Proscribo said:


> Mancubus said:
> 
> 
> > 4- *D810 is actually almost at 15*, but I agree that they screwed up with the D5
> ...



Playing devils advocate, is it?

The photon count per pixel doesn't align with the bit depth number so there is scaling going on. If I have 16,000 odd different steps who is to say how tall each step is? The taller the step the wider the absolute range covered at a cost of smoothness between individual steps.

If in my scaling process I say 20 stops difference is covered in my 16,000 steps, or 10 stops is covered the only difference is the capacity for absolutes and the difference between each individual step. 

Put another way, you can use 14 bits to represent less than 14 stops of DR, but you can scale that information to cover the entire range of 16,000 values in the file, you'd just end up with finer tonal gradation.


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Aug 14, 2017)

Wish it could take EF mount glass. Sounds like a really nice camera. Hope they sell a bunch. Haven't bought a Nikon in 20 years or so but if I was a better landscape photographer I think I'd have to give one a try. You could pick up a D850 and a couple of Nikkor lenses for less than just the Fuji GFX 50s body. Better stop there or I'm going to talk myself into it.


----------



## Jopa (Aug 16, 2017)

Graphic.Artifacts said:


> Wish it could take EF mount glass. Sounds like a really nice camera. Hope they sell a bunch. Haven't bought a Nikon in 20 years or so but if I was a better landscape photographer I think I'd have to give one a try. You could pick up a D850 and a couple of Nikkor lenses for less than just the Fuji GFX 50s body. Better stop there or I'm going to talk myself into it.



All manufacturers should stop re-inventing a wheel and start making cameras in EF mount. Problem solved.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Aug 16, 2017)

Looks good and like a real winner. ANnyone that says otherwise is a hater except those that say "wait and see the actual files" if anyone said anything like that.


----------



## SecureGSM (Aug 16, 2017)

And.. except those that say "wait and see until at least the third product recall was announced and then enter the market. Prior to pulling out your wallet, check out for another product recall just in case and only then hand over your money. ;D



RayValdez360 said:


> Looks good and like a real winner. *Annyone that says otherwise is a hater except those that say "wait and see the actual files"* if anyone said anything like that.


----------



## LonelyBoy (Aug 18, 2017)

RayValdez360 said:


> Mancubus said:
> 
> 
> > BeenThere said:
> ...



Do you buy the highest-horsepower car you can afford?


----------



## RGF (Aug 20, 2017)

RayValdez360 said:


> Looks good and like a real winner. ANnyone that says otherwise is a hater except those that say "wait and see the actual files" if anyone said anything like that.



Definitely looks better (based upon specs) than the 5DM4 or 5DSR. Hope Canon is able to produce a camera that matches the D850 (soon).


----------



## SecureGSM (Aug 20, 2017)

Nikon keep producing better looking camera specs, whilst Canon keep producing cameras that are reliable and just work. I value the good looking photos rather than good looking specs the most.




RGF said:


> RayValdez360 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks good and like a real winner. ANnyone that says otherwise is a hater except those that say "wait and see the actual files" if anyone said anything like that.
> ...


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Aug 20, 2017)

RayValdez360 said:


> Looks good and like a real winner.



That's easy to do when all that exists is a spec sheet...


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Aug 20, 2017)

Mancubus said:


> because we're either fanboys or got so much glass it would cost too much to bother changing.



LMFTFY

_Because Canon cameras do the job_.


----------

